
Oracle finally targets Java non-payers – six years after plucking Sun - benaadams
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/16/oracle_targets_java_users_non_compliance/
======
jdmichal
For anyone interested in a list of "advanced and suite" products, this is the
best I could find:

[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javaseproducts/overvi...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javaseproducts/overview/index.html#features)

* Java Mission Control (JMC)

* Java Flight Recorder (JFR)

* Java Advanced Management Console (AMC)

* Microsoft Windows Installer (MSI) Enterprise JRE Installer

* Java Usage Tracker (JUT)

------
theandrewbailey
TLDR: "Java SE is free (for desktops, notebooks, smartphones and tablets) but
Java SE Advanced Desktop, Advanced and Suite are not."

